# Is my diet good enough...



## jyoung8j (Sep 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if I'm on right track eating wise.. Seems I am but u guys r the pros.. I track my calories on my fitness pal and take in bout 1800 a day.. now I know most of u r gaining size right now I'm trying to maintain muscle but lean out.. I'm also on prop bout 250mg a wk.. My diet goes like this..
Breakfast at 530 scrambled eggs
Snack at 730.. special k strawberry crisp
Snack at 930 protein shake and apples
Lunch at 11 chicken and broccoli Greek yogurt cottage cheese apple sauce
Snack at 1... beef jerky or yogurt
Snack at 3 protein shake string cheese
Dinner at 630-7 chicken or tilapia or turkey breast and broccoli and cottage cheese
Snack at 830 or so.. peanut butter sand half sand
Thts about the jist of it.. o I forgot I have creatine while leaving gym and drink 1.5 gallons a day.. any help would b greatly appreciated.. thx


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Sup young I think u should add some wheat bread with meal 1, meal 2 chicken breast with sweet potato  meal 3 fish with broccoli meal 4 chicken with lettuce broccoli meal 5 Protien shake and some peanut butter meal 6 yogurt ( non fat Greek) almonds all meat and fish cooked with some olive oil.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 29, 2012)

Meal 1 as in breakfast..lol like some wheat toast.. tht seems like a lot of big meals for just trying to just keep size I have and lean out.. idk if I could eat all tht..lol thts prob Alot of calories also.. dnt think I burn tht much.. am I missing something..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 29, 2012)

I would whither away and die if I only ate 1800 calories. Do you know your BMR and TDEE??


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 29, 2012)

Believe my bmr is 2100.. even if ur trying to maintain but lean up u dnt think 1800 is enough.. I'm a lil guy lol.. I'm 5'4" AND a heavy 210..lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 29, 2012)

Been taking in around 200g of protein..on fitness pal it's been like 49% pro 33 carbs 17% fat


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

It's cool bro, I just like to eat than throw in shakes. I leaned out pretty nice on that diet. I held size but lost fat. Remember to lose fat u need to eat healthy fats.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 29, 2012)

If you ever have to question diet eat another meal. Lol boom


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2012)

I would get with the spong if I was you


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel good eating like this just was wondering if a problem sticks out for anyone..


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Hit the guru up ! SPONGY


----------



## JOMO (Sep 30, 2012)

It could use some work brother. Too many shakes imo. Only time i have a shake is post workout along with other food. Im rolling with the sponge master himself so I cant give anything away out of respect. But im on 2700 cals right now an am still hungry,lol. But the carb cycling is doing its job. Going to be upping them in the next few weeks. 

If you have some extra bread that you can spend, get with spongy if he has spots available.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 30, 2012)

Yea I've seen his name mentioned in some other post.. I'll look for him see whts up..


----------



## Oenomaus (Sep 30, 2012)

Spongy is the diet master, hands down.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm 185 lbs and I eat 4500 cals a day, I could lose weight at 3500. Everyone's different, but unless you have a really slow metabolism or something you could probably eat some more calories. When you say you're a "heavy" 210, do you mean that you have a lot of bodyfat? Do you know what your BMI is?


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 1, 2012)

I've lost weight and haven't checked it recently but was at 24%.. I have been out of commission for 2yrs so gained some fat.. I haven't been keeping up with weight just trying to eat clean and keep protein up bout 200g a day.. everyone says I'm losing weight so think it's working just want most bang for buck feel me..


----------

